# scoliosis and martial arts



## TallAdam85 (Oct 25, 2007)

Recently I was getting a chest X-ray for a pre physical for a cop job in VA anyways long story short just found out I have scoliosis. I went to a chiropractor to see what he said about it turns out have 15 degree angle in my spine next is a orthepetic doctor anyways. I just found out I had it for the first time at 22 years old. They said it was rare it was never caught as a kid. I am 6 foot 4 and half so I guess I could have been taller, but then think that made me think I was talking to another person I have known in karate forever and they have it to but it never effected there martial arts infact that person has 9 world titles in naska and nbl. Now was wondering how many people have it and if it ever makes your martial arts trainning harder like for high kicks and or for throws.

adam


----------



## tellner (Oct 25, 2007)

Forget the Chiroquacktor. If you have medical issues go to a doctor.


----------



## Shotochem (Oct 25, 2007)

An orthopedic spinal specialist is the way to go.  

Though I can tell you my son has it and he still trains just that he dosn't wear his brace during training.  It han't hampered him in any way.

Just check with the doc though, everybodys condition is different.

-Marc-


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2007)

I was dx'd with scoliosis in high school.  The school didn't screen for it at that time - actually it was part of a screening exam during my 14 year checkup.  My curve is no worse than yours though mine does seem to rotate.

One of the first things you need to find out is if your condition is degenerative.  Mine is not, so that's a plus. 

Second you need to find if it's rotary (that means your vertebrae actually rotate during the course of the curve).

Thirdly, get a physical therapy consult to get exercises that will help you maintain as much stability and health in your spine as possible.

When I was diagnosed, most doctors did not give a brace to anyone 15 degrees or fewer - I don't know if that's changed.

It's not the end of the world, to be sure, and the limitations on martial arts for me with a 15 degree curve also, have been minimal.  What you want to watch is that your joints remain in alignment - your knees, ankles, hips, shoulders, etc .

Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 25, 2007)

I've had great luck with chiropractors, and I do have scoliosis. I don't often have to see them as posture and muscle training have helped, but they do help when things are binding.

The one I go to currently has a massage therapist that goes with it, so often it's simply making the muscles relax that are causing the problem. 

I've heard a lot of people say it's a quack etc, but I don't know if that's first-hand knowledge from them, one bad chiropractor, or simply hearsay. 

I've seen one that I didn't like, 3 that I had great success with.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 25, 2007)

Btw, the only time it's affected me is for things like back bends when it's acting up. Over 22 years now and still kicking.


----------

